# Struts2 zeilenumbruchporblem bei textareas



## sullivan (19. Feb 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe Struts2 im Einsatz und das klappt bis jetzt auch richtig gut.
Jetzt bin ich allerdings auf folgendes Problem gestoßen.

Ich hab eine Eingabemaske mit einem textfeld <s:textfield.......> und einer textarea <s:textarea.....>
das ganze speicher ich dann jeweils in Strings ab und schreibe es per Hibernate in eine MySQL datenbank.
Wenn ich diese Einträge dann ausgeben will und es wieder aus der Datenbank hole und in einem String speicher, welchen ich dann der JSP zur verfügung stelle, werden die Zeilenumbrüche aus der Textarea nicht mehr dargestellt, was eigentlich auch klar ist, weil html keinen "normalen" Zeilenumbruch versteht.

Also habe ich mir eine Methode geschrieben, die den String scannt und alle "\n" durch <br> ersetzt. Das brachte allerdings keinen erfolg. Ich bekam dann eine Seite angezeigt in der <br> als Text dargestellt wurde und nciht interpretiert wurde.
Das scannen des Strings habe ich verscucht bevor ich es in die datenbank schreibe oder auch nachhher, beides brachte keinen Erfolg.

Weiß jemand von euch eine Lösung, bzw hat jemand das gleiche Problem?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. Sitze schon ewig daran und finde keine Lösung.

Grüße,

Sullivan


----------



## Marsman (25. Feb 2009)

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch schon vor dem Einsatz von Struts. Zur Abhilfe habe ich mir eine Taglib mit einem Tag programmiert, dass die Konvertierung übernimmt. Dieses Tag verwende ich dann zur Anzeige des Textes.

Kleiner Tipp nebenbei: Verwende besser <br /> statt <br>. Das ist dann XHTML-kompatibel.


----------



## sulley (25. Feb 2009)

vielen Dank für deine Antwort Marsman.

MMhhh. Du hast dir ene neue Taglib geschrieben......

Wie genau macht man das? Ich habe das bis jetzt noch nie gemacht / gebraucht.

Wäre super, wenn du mir einige Tipps geben könntest.


Viele Grüße,

Sulley


/Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Ich hab mir jetzt eigene Taglib geschrieben, wie du es vorgeschlagen hast. Klappt super, danke


----------



## disaster (26. Feb 2009)

Tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde... Wollte ich eigentlich schon vor ein paar Tagen machen, aber hatte es nicht geschafft...

Was ihr beide möchtet, lässt sich auch wesentlich einfacher regeln, denn der Struts2-Property-Tag hat das Attribut _escape_ mit dem ihr genau das einstellen könnt. In eurem Fall müsste das dann so aussehen:


```
<s:property value="xyz" escape="false">
```


----------



## Marsman (26. Feb 2009)

disaster hat gesagt.:


> ..., denn der Struts2-Property-Tag hat das Attribut _escape_ mit dem ihr genau das einstellen könnt.



Bei mir nicht. Falls es sich dabei um das gleiche wie beim escapeXml-Attribut vom c: out handelt, bewirkt es doch, dass bestimmte HTML-Sonderzeichen konvertiert oder nicht konvertiert werden:

http://java.sun.com/products/jsp/jstl/1.1/docs/tlddocs/index.html

Titus


----------

